# Prada Quality Control Issues!



## sbpe229

Hello everyone! I recently purchased the Prada Re-Edition 2005 bag in Saffiano leather online from Prada’s website, and was deeply disappointed with the quality of the bag. First off, when I opened the shipment box, I was surprised to see the bag was not even in a box, just a dust bag. And the strap was not in its dust bag. The dust bag was also covered in tiny cardboard box pieces, since it was not protected by anything. When I took the bag out, not only was the handbag covered in fur, but it also had little black flakes stuck all over the leather. I tried to pick off the flakes because, at this point, I was still hoping to keep the bag. Some black spots would not come off though. Trying to remain optimistic, I went to unzip the bag, but then noticed that the zipper was tarnished at both ends! As I began to look more closely at the hardware of the bag, I noticed that the majority of it was tarnished. There are black and brown spots everywhere on the hardware, especially the hook for the coin pouch on the bag’s strap. The chain strap is also very poor quality. Not only did it have a sticky residue on it and a lot of discoloration, but it was a completely different shade of gold compared to the rest of the bag’s hardware. And as if all of this weren’t enough, parts of the leather on the decorative key ring are torn. I have included pictures of many of these issues below.
I am just so deeply disappointed. I have purchased from several designers in my life, and even a few times from Prada, but I have never experienced receiving a bag with so much damage to it. And this includes bags I have purchased secondhand! To me, this is absolutely unacceptable.
I thought I’d share this experience because I’d love to hear other’s opinions and whether anyone else has had this issue.


----------



## papertiger

Agreed!


----------



## ghoulish

That is just awful. I'd hope this was a return that was overlooked vs a production issue, but either way, it's unacceptable you received this item in this condition.

I will say that I've never received a *new* Prada bag in a box, only a dust bag.


----------



## poopsie

yikes
Obviously a return from (most likely) a cat owner who left their bag out on their bed instead of immediately sequestering it in a safe place. Yes........that is the voice of experience.
I have seen this story repeated in virtually every forum. I could see it happening with department stores but hard to take coming directly from Prada. 
Have you contacted what passes for customer service?  Have them send you a pre-paid label and return it.


----------



## sbpe229

balenciamags said:


> That is just awful. I'd hope this was a return that was overlooked vs a production issue, but either way, it's unacceptable you received this item in this condition.
> 
> I will say that I've never received a *new* Prada bag in a box, only a dust bag.



I think it had to have been a return. Even the tag was dirty! If that’s the case, I just can’t believe they still thought it was okay to resell.

Okay, that’s good to know! I’m glad the box wasn’t just missing.


----------



## sbpe229

poopsie said:


> yikes
> Obviously a return from (most likely) a cat owner who left their bag out on their bed instead of immediately sequestering it in a safe place. Yes........that is the voice of experience.
> I have seen this story repeated in virtually every forum. I could see it happening with department stores but hard to take coming directly from Prada.
> Have you contacted what passes for customer service?  Have them send you a pre-paid label and return it.



Yes, you are probably right! And I know, I was shocked. I actually purposely ordered directly from Prada instead of a department store because I thought their quality control would be better. So disappointing!! I have emailed Prada’s customer service, but I still have not received a response. I’m definitely returning it though!!


----------



## poopsie

sbpe229 said:


> Yes, you are probably right! And I know, I was shocked. I actually purposely ordered directly from Prada instead of a department store because I thought their quality control would be better. So disappointing!! I have emailed Prada’s customer service, but I still have not received a response. I’m definitely returning it though!!



Is there a phone contact provided? Even if you have to call a retail location and pry a number out of them I would call and talk to a person.


----------



## lill_canele

Oh dear, that's terrible!   Is there any way you can return in-store?
I personally like to handle things in person. It's a more direct and upfront way of bringing up the issue without giving people the chance to ignore you or make excuses.

This is why I only buy directly in-store. I bought my saffiano prada re-edition in-store. My SA ordered it and it came fully wrapped in a ton of protective layers. I got to get a good look at it before paying.

Hope things can be resolved soon!


----------



## IntheOcean

That bag just should _not_ have passed quality control. I hope you won't have any problems returning it and getting all of your money back.


----------



## sbpe229

lill_canele said:


> Oh dear, that's terrible!   Is there any way you can return in-store?
> I personally like to handle things in person. It's a more direct and upfront way of bringing up the issue without giving people the chance to ignore you or make excuses.
> 
> This is why I only buy directly in-store. I bought my saffiano prada re-edition in-store. My SA ordered it and it came fully wrapped in a ton of protective layers. I got to get a good look at it before paying.
> 
> Hope things can be resolved soon!



Unfortunately, I don’t live close to a Prada store. It would definitely make things more convenient!

I’m glad you were able to get this bag in perfect condition!! Looking at the bag before you buy is always nice. Buying online can sometimes be a gamble. But I really expected better from Prada.

Thank you, I hope so too!!


----------



## sbpe229

poopsie said:


> Is there a phone contact provided? Even if you have to call a retail location and pry a number out of them I would call and talk to a person.



I found a customer service number online that I am going to try call today! Unfortunately, Prada’s customer service has still not responded to my email.


----------



## sbpe229

IntheOcean said:


> That bag just should _not_ have passed quality control. I hope you won't have any problems returning it and getting all of your money back.



I completely agree! I don’t know why they would send this bag out. Thank you, I hope so too!


----------



## missfiggy

Unfortunately Prada's QA is beyond woeful and has been for about the last 15 years at least.


----------



## tatapa

Did you get any luck so far?


----------



## sbpe229

tatapa said:


> Did you get any luck so far?


Yes, I finally received my refund last week! It took a while- I was starting to worry. Even though I’m glad I was able to get my money back, I can’t help but be disappointed that the bag didn’t work out.


----------



## tempurabits

was the authenticity card stamped from the online purchase? I heard of some people not getting a box or stamped cards


----------



## purselovah91

So funny bc I had this experience! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/prada-return-sent-back-to-me-help-me-please.1047821/

Their packaging is atrocious for such expensive bags. You think $1500 for a piece of nylon they could put an extra box in to protect from it when shipping!

doesn't explain the tarnishing though


----------

